# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Japanese long-tailed tit

## Avatar21

*Αιγίθαλος (Aegithalos caudatus)*
*
*

Αιγίθαλος ο μακρονούρης, αιγίθαλος ο μακρόουρος ή ορεινός. Ο Αιγίθαλος είναι ένα μικρό στρουθιόμορφο πουλί της οικογένειας Αιγιθαλίδες (Aegithalidae). Κύριο xαρακτηριστικό είναι η μακριά ουρά, η οποία επιτρέπει την ακριβή εξισορρόπηση στις άκρες των λεπτών κλαδιών. Ζεί κυρίως σε ανοικτά δάση και σε πάρκα με πυκνή χαμηλή βλάστηση. Το σώμα του είναι σφαιρικό και αρκετά μικρό με μήκος από 13 έως 16 εκατοστά με μία αισθητά μακριά ουρά που φτάνει σε μήκος από 6 έως 10 εκατοστά. Το ράμφος είναι *
μαύρο, κοντό και λεπτό, ενώ το βάρος του κυμαίνεται από 7 έως 10 γραμμάρια. Το πάνω μέρος του φτερώματος είναι σκουρόχρωμο με μαύρο χρώμα στη ράχη, στις φτερούγες και στην ουρά, ενώ καστανοκόκκινη είναι η περιοχή των ώμων. Το κάτω μέρος του φτερώματος έχει πιο ανοιχτό χρωματισμό. Συγκεκριμένα έχει λευκό στήθος, καστανοκόκκινη κοιλιά και πλευρά. Το κεφάλι είναι λευκό με δύο φαρδιές μαύρες ζώνες πάνω από τα μάτια.
Οι διαστάσεις και οι αναλογίες ποικίλλουν σημαντικά ανάλογα με το υποείδος. Το μοτίβο στο κεφάλι ποικίλλει ανάλογα με το υποείδος και τη γεωγραφική κατανομή. Το υποείδος Aegithalos caudatus europaeus έχει σκουρότερο κεφάλι και βρίσκεται κυρίως στη Δυτική και Νότια Ευρώπη, το υποείδος Aegithalos caudatus caudatus εμφανίζεται στη Βόρεια και Ανατολική Ευρώπη και έχει λευκό κεφάλι. Στην Κεντρική Ευρώπη εμφανίζονται παράληλα και οι δύο μορφές.Οικογένεια: Αιγιθαλίδες (Aegithalidae), Παρίδες (Paridae)

   

   

Βιότοπος – εμφάνιση: Ζει από την Ιρλανδία μέχρι την Ιαπωνία. Τα χρώματα που τον περιγράφουν είναι το μαύρο, το λευκό και το ροζ. Είναι έντονα κοινωνικός καθώς σχηματίζει μικρές ομάδες, οι οποίες συχνάζουν στα δάση και φωνάζουν διαρκώς μεταξύ τους, για να διατηρούν την αναγκαία συνοχή. Πρόκειται για ένα ανήσυχο είδος σε διαρκή κίνηση. Είναι καλός ακροβάτης δεδομένου ότι οι έρευνες του για έντομα, αράχνες, νύμφες εντόμων και άλλα μικρά αντικείμενα τροφίμων είναι συνεχής.

Αναπαραγωγή: Η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής του ξεκινάει νωρίς. Από το Φεβρουάριο οι μικρές ομάδες σκορπίζουν και κάθε ζεύγος εγκαθίσταται στη δική του περιοχή, όπου εργάζεται επί τρεις εβδομάδες για να κατασκευάσει τη φωλιά. Η φωλιά του είναι κρεμαστή, σφαιρικού σχήματος με ύψος 17,5 εκατοστά και πλάτος 10 εκατοστά. Είναι κατασκευασμένη από βρύα, λειχήνες, φυτικές ίνες ακόμη και με ιστούς αράχνης. Εσωτερικά στρώνεται με πούπουλα, τα οποία αντιπροσωπεύουν ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό (41%) της μάζας της φωλιάς. Η δομή της φαίνεται να προσαρμόζονται στις περιβαλλοντικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν και δεν είναι σε συνάρτηση με τη διαθεσιμότητα φτερού ή χρονικούς περιορισμούς για την ετοιμασία της. Πάντα είναι κατασκευασμένη με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να λειτουργεί θερμομονωτικά. 
Έχει δύο τρύπες, από τις οποίες η μια χρησιμεύει ως είσοδο και η άλλη ως έξοδο. Αυτό είναι αναγκαίο, γιατί η μεγάλη ουρά του δεν του επιτρέπει να στρίψει και να βγει από το ίδιο μέρος. Η έξοδος είναι λίγο πιο ψηλά από την είσοδο.

Τροφή: Τρέφεται με αράχνες και έντομα που βρίσκει ψάχνοντας στα κλαδιά των δέντρων.
*
Πηγή http://www.poulia.info/2011/12/aegithalos-caudatus.html

Additional information ---> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...BB%CE%BF%CF%82

----------

